# Mir fällt kein Feldname ein



## California (5. Feb 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,
bin gerade dabei, eine DB- Struktur für Kontakte von Personen anzulegen.

Sieht so aus: 
id INT GENERATED, /* des satzes id */
sequence INT, /* Sortierfolge bei der Anzeige */
memberid INT, /* bezogene Person -> Inhaber des Kontakts */
contacttype CHAR(20) /* z.B. Telefon, Mobil, Fax, E-Mail... gibt ne enum */
contact*_WTF_AUCH_IMMER* CHAR(20), /* soll z.B. privat, geschäftlich etc. enthalten, hier will mir beim besten Willen weder ein deutscher noch ein englischer Name einfallen! */
contactdata VARCHAR(100) /* hier steht dann die tatsächliche Telefonnummer, Email oder so... */
comment VARCHAR(200) /* da kann man dann z.B. "Ferienwohnung" oder "ab 18:00" reinschreiben */

Hat einer von Euch eine konstruktive Idee für dieses eine Feld? Denke gerade an "contactclass", bringts das? :-D


----------



## HimBromBeere (5. Feb 2012)

ich finde eigtl. contact_wtf_auch_immer ultracool...

ne, ernsthaft, du kannst natürlich contact_class verwenden, oder access_type oder privacy_rule


----------



## California (5. Feb 2012)

also contact_wtf_auch_immer merke ich mit garantiert, aber ein anderer weiss es dann bestimmt nicht was es soll...
finde ich aber auch cool ;-)

es geht wohl Richting contact_class oder so, privacy_rule ist ja nur die Hälfte.

Übrigens stehe ich gerade echt auf dem Schlauch, mir will kein Wort für die Eigenschaft einfallen, deren Werte eben "privat", "dienstlich", "geschäftlich" oder so sind.

Erstmal Danke....


----------



## HoaX (6. Feb 2012)

nenn es contattype, und dein bisheriges nennt du um in contactmedium


----------



## California (6. Feb 2012)

So werd ichs machen, Danke.
Manchmal ist man auch einfach zu blöd xD


----------

